# Allergies???



## Bquadrato0201 (May 27, 2021)

Hi there! We’ve noticed over the past few weeks that our 4 month old V is displaying bumps or hives on his upper back and side of front legs. We originally thought it was from his harness, so we switched to another one. But new bumps are still appearing and we can’t figure it out. Our breeder recommends we avoid the vet costs of allergy testing. Anyone experience this?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## damon (Nov 28, 2020)

My puppy Charlie had bumps on his back a few weeks ago. Vet felt it was a sign skin infection and put Charlie on Cefpodoxime plus SkinGuard Restore Shampoo with baths twice a week. This cleared it up within 2-3 weeks.



We are now dealing with allergies (couldn't clear his throat in the morning) so I have Charlie on an over-the-counter dog allergy medicine. Having had the problem since.


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

damon said:


> View attachment 103437
> 
> 
> My puppy Charlie had bumps on his back a few weeks ago. Vet felt it was a sign skin infection and put Charlie on Cefpodoxime plus SkinGuard Restore Shampoo with baths twice a week. This cleared it up within 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Hi


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi we are going through the same thing 5 month old V same exact bumps same place we have tried everything we are takings him to a dermatologist on Tuesday it’s crazy how these dogs are so skin sensitive


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

Bquadrato0201 said:


> Hi there! We’ve noticed over the past few weeks that our 4 month old V is displaying bumps or hives on his upper back and side of front legs. We originally thought it was from his harness, so we switched to another one. But new bumps are still appearing and we can’t figure it out. Our breeder recommends we avoid the vet costs of allergy testing. Anyone experience this?
> View attachment 103436


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

I have the same problem the breeder said her dogs have no bumps but when I boarded Larsen there a few weeks ago I seen one of her dogs same bumps we just put him on a new prescription food and it’s only been a week too soon to tell but he is going to see a dermatologist next week I will post what we find out and see if we all can figure this out


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most vets will treat it as a bacterial skin infection first. If it goes away with antibiotics and shampoo. Then a good chance it was bacterial.
The reason for doing this, is even if the bumps started as allergies, they can turn into a skin infection.


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

damon said:


> View attachment 103437
> 
> 
> My puppy Charlie had bumps on his back a few weeks ago. Vet felt it was a sign skin infection and put Charlie on Cefpodoxime plus SkinGuard Restore Shampoo with baths twice a week. This cleared it up within 2-3 weeks.
> ...


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi have they found out what was causing the bumps


----------



## damon (Nov 28, 2020)

Carol Lilick said:


> Hi have they found out what was causing the bumps


Yes, texasred was correct with bacterial skin infection. Medicated shampoo did the trick to get rid of it and it hasn’t come back.


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla (Aug 27, 2021)

Definitely allergies. We're buying a farm and my V must of walked in something she was allergic to. She had bumps All over her back, just like that. No worries!


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla (Aug 27, 2021)

GrettaTheVizsla said:


> Definitely allergies. We're buying a farm and my V must of walked in something she was allergic to. She had bumps All over her back, just like that. No worries!


Forgot to add it went away once we got home!


----------



## Charlie Chaplin (9 mo ago)

damon said:


> View attachment 103437
> 
> 
> My puppy Charlie had bumps on his back a few weeks ago. Vet felt it was a sign skin infection and put Charlie on Cefpodoxime plus SkinGuard Restore Shampoo with baths twice a week. This cleared it up within 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Dog treats? Wheat or dairy allergy like what is used in milk bone dog biscuits?


----------



## Carol Lilick (Sep 11, 2021)

Bquadrato0201 said:


> Hi there! We’ve noticed over the past few weeks that our 4 month old V is displaying bumps or hives on his upper back and side of front legs. We originally thought it was from his harness, so we switched to another one. But new bumps are still appearing and we can’t figure it out. Our breeder recommends we avoid the vet costs of allergy testing. Anyone experience this?
> View attachment 103436


we went through


Charlie Chaplin said:


> Dog treats? Wheat or dairy allergy like what is used in milk bone dog biscuits?


try grain free I have a year old V we been through all kinds of prescription foods finally I stepped in and told my Vet enough all along I told them it was the grain in the food well to his disbelief when he seen my V and was amazed his exact words were he never looked so good you know why grain free food and treats when he gets them normally his food is his treat. It’s worth a try they want to do allergy testing with a whopping 1500.00 price tag No thank you


----------

